# Solved: Error 1721



## cwt1924

I have been trying to reinstall Earthlink Total Access 2005. When I try to install, I get the message: Error 1721: There is a problem with the Windows Installer package. A program required for this install could not be run.
Does anybody know what this error refers to and how to correct it? Thanks in advance. 
cwt1924


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Are there any more details to the error -- which program failed to run?

Does the Earthlink install configuration allow you any options on what to install? By simplifiying it you may succeed.

Since this error seems to reference the "Windows Installer" which is separate from the Installshield engine, I would probably try updating that:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=CEBBACD8-C094-4255-B702-DE3BB768148F

I don't know how helpful this will be: http://support.installshield.com/kb/view.asp?articleid=Q107579

You can update the installshield engine by following the directions on this page:

http://support.installshield.com/kb/view.asp?articleid=Q105097


----------



## bradly

Try this:

For Windows 98:

- Click Start - Run, type *command *, and then press ENTER. 
- At the command prompt, type *cd \* and press ENTER so that you are at the C:\> prompt.
- Now type *cd windows\system* and press ENTER so that you are now at C:\Windows\System>
- At the command prompt, type *msiexec /unregister* , and then press ENTER. 
- At the command prompt, type *msiexec /regserver*, and then press ENTER.

Reboot for safe measure.

Then try the reinstall.


----------



## cwt1924

:up: Sorry to be so long replying. I have had big connectivity problems. The problem is solved. Thanks for your help.
cwt1924


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Thanks for the update, but please tell us how the problem was solved -- and feel free to mark it so using the "Thread Tools" menu.


----------



## cwt1924

I followed Rollin'Rogs suggestion. I'm not sure that's what did it because shortly thereafter my connectivity problem surfaced. Anyway everything is OK now and thanks again.
cwt1924


----------

